# CompTIA A+ Certification is sooo easy



## Myrkskog

i didnt even study for it or anything just read a quick study guide/pre-test manual and passed both tests in less than an hour my god it was like a driving test it was so easy..


is A+ bogus? i'm beginning to think A+ is just something to steal peoples money cause that test costs me $300 but the test was so easy i could imagine a 50p-IQ drop-out passing it.


:|

well it does just certify that you have the knowledge a ENTRY leval PC Technician would have but i cant afford any real education so i guess it'll have to do.


Does anyone know what type of job this could help me get? i've heard suggestions like "best buy" "circuit city" "any cheap place that sells/installs hardware" 

Is there anything else? Because i've had a job fixing/building computers for like a year and a half making $10 an hour prior to it i dont think this A+ is gonna lead me anyplace better at all


----------



## Pseudocyber

Well, in defense of CompTIA's tests - they are very generic. A bunch of vendors got together and formed these tests so they go over most hardware and are very general.

And yes, they are very basic and entry level. I think most IT pro's recognize them as such. If you were led to believe different you were misled.

I had some experience before I took them and thought they were easy too (took about 6 minutes to pass each). However, for people looking to get into the field, they are a good way to prove a minimum competency and get their foot in the door. 

Since you were asking for advice, my advice would be to pick up some more specialized hardware certification if you are looking to stay in the same line of business - hardware maintenance and repair. Maybe some HP/Compaq, IBM, Dell specific certs. On the other hand, if you want to move into IT, then some M$, Linux/xNix, Cisco, Other networking (Nortel, Foundry, Extreme). As it is right now, with this economy, the jobs you listed sound about right for A+


----------



## dhavalgada

Hi,
I am an engineering student interested in doing certifications i.e. CCNA & RHCE ,by myself without joining any training course.
Please tell me abt the foll :
1. Where do I get a good preparatory material for these 2 certifications?
2. Where do I get simulated tests (s/w) for the same ?
3. Location abt Prometric testing centres in Mumbai , India.

Thanx in advance.


----------



## adina001

In online, there are many stimulated software to support get computer certifications. I have passed in CompTIA A+ exam. I have referred CompTIA A+ Certification Video Training from the following site.
http://www.atiatraining.com
I have cleared CompTIA A+ exam in first attempt by using CompTIA A+ Certification Video Training.You can also refer that site for your CompTIA A+ exam.

Adina
CompTIA A+ Certification Video Training


----------



## Suncoast

You guys do realize you are replying to a 6 year old thread.....


----------



## Engineer Babar

hahahahahahahahaha... Suncoast ROCKZZZZ


----------

